# 1967 LeMans kick panel removal



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

I am trying to remove the kick panels of my 67 Le mans , I am going to be replacing the floors, and doing some interior work, and I dont want anything to happen to these pieces, so I would like to remove them for safe keeping. But I cannot see how they come out without destroying them. Anyone removed these before can tell me how it is done? 
Thanks
Rusty


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Its a little of a pain in the a$$. The pass side is easyer than the drivers. You have to unscrew it then pull the botton out first then wiggle the rest out. The drivers side you have to unbolt you ebrake peddle so you have enough room to pull the bottom out then wiggle the rest out same as the pass side. Just. Takes pationts


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

I must have missed the screws, where are they found? are they inside the vent grill itself? I searched all along the perimeter of the kick panel itself, and could not see anything that held it in. And I sure did not want to pry on it, as I wanted to save them, and with the vent door shut offs running thru them, you really cant pull then off very far any ways. I will look at it very closely again. But thank you for the reply. :seeya:


----------



## GS-XNR (Mar 12, 2013)

The grille comes out. You will see screws when grille removed.


----------

